# Vegetable Seeds That Need Light 2 Germinate



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually, I was looking for a printable chart (w/no luck), but in lieu of that, can somebody list the seeds that should be surface sown/need light to germinate? 

Merci.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I couldn't find any vegetable seeds that need light to germinate. There are some flowers that require light but according to all I found no veggies.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for checking, Danaus29. I've read before that lettuce and carrots need light to germinate, but just wondered if there were others. I always think about that when germination rate is low (too late, of course ).


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I am not an expert, but I germinate most of my lettuce and carrots along with other vegetables under a black plastic liner so light is not an issue unless there is a small amount shining through.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Lettuce will germinate on top of the soil if kept damp. Would not trust carrots to do that. In fact, many are now using boards over them until they have as much as a half-inch of growth.

Martin


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Do they put the carrot seed on the surface and then place a board over them? What is the purpose?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, you cover the carrot seed. Putting a board on the soil surface keeps the soil moist. Carrot sprouts have a hard time breaking through the hard crust on dry soil and they sprout better if they are kept moist.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Since carrots take a long time to germinate, and then initially rely upon a long and tender single taproot, drying out at a critical time is certain death. Years ago I used scrap strips of plywood after possibly getting the idea from some gardening magazine in the 1970s. Jung's has now been including the board mention on their seed packet instructions in the past few years. 

Martin


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

That is interesting. Are there other seeds that benefit from the "board treatment", also?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I do the board thing when seeding carrots. It's very helpful, and germination rates are much better.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Parsnips are another which have a similar slow start as carrots. Used to sow thick and hope for the best. Now use a board and end up having to thin drastically.

Martin


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Parsley and fennel might benefit from the board treatment. I think they are related to carrots.

Funny that it's so hard to get carrots to sprout. I sure don't have any problems with Queen Anne's Lace.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry for being dense, but you're laying the board directly on the soil, right? It doesn't affect the seeds' ability to break through the soil surface? I take it you have to check daily.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The board is laid flat on the ground. Soaking the row first is only an option if there is little moisture in the ground. Soil moisture is constantly rising upward to evaporate into the atmosphere. When it reaches the board, it can not go any higher. It's always being refreshed from below and thus the seeds remain damp 24/7 and do not need frequent checking. The seeds germinate without light and thus lack green color. With carrots, one will see a row of almost white things. When they are about Â¼" long, time to remove the board. Beets will be bright red. Same instructions as carrots except expect them all up after 2 weeks instead of 3.

Martin


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Got it. Thanks, Martin, for that lesson (and your patience ).


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I recall reading, and would agree from our experience, that every time your carrot seeds dry out before growth shows above ground, that you loose half the potential plants. We plant our carrots in raised beds in our heavy clay soil, and cover each carrot patch with an old bedsheet, weighted in the corners with stones etc. We can water the sheet if the soil dries any, and I think that the sheets work as well as boards to keep the germinating seeds moist.


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the board also, in our dry conditions it is a must, but am going to play with a thick layer of goat manure/hay/alfalfa and see if this adds heat and I can get an earlier start outside. What do you think Paquebot?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Rowena said:


> I use the board also, in our dry conditions it is a must, but am going to play with a thick layer of goat manure/hay/alfalfa and see if this adds heat and I can get an earlier start outside. What do you think Paquebot?


I hope that you don't plan on putting that layer *over* the rows. The seedlings would not be able to push through the mess. You'd have to move it a week or so after germination. Putting it *under* the rows would cause many forked ones from the nitrogen or crooked from having to grow around larger bits of hay. So, best to stay with the methods known to get the best results. Prepare soil so that it's stone-free and loose to at least 8", sow seeds thin, cover lightly with soil, and maintain consistent dampness. Boards take care of that last step quite well.

Martin


----------

